# My goldfish seems to be losing his colour??



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Hi there. I have a fantail goldfish which is white with orange "patches" (hence his name - Patches). I've noticed that for a while now his orange patches seem to be disappearing - and white "appearing" where the orange used to be. The first two pictures are of him before, the second two pictures are of him now. What is happening to him? Is this normal?


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Golfish colours can just fade naturally or it can be a result of poor health, poor food or poor water quality.

How long have you had the fish and was the filter fully cycled?

You need to get a test kit and check the water quailty - check for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates.

I notice you have a heater in the tank - do you use this? What temp is it set to? Goldfish do not usually need extra heat.

Fantails can grow to 6 inches and live for many years. They are very messy fish producing a lot of waste and two will need _at least _a 30 gallon tank with good filtration if they are to remain healthy.


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

ameliajane said:


> Golfish colours can just fade naturally or it can be a result of poor health, poor food or poor water quality.
> 
> How long have you had the fish and was the filter fully cycled?
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your reply! Do the colours ever come back?

I've had the fish for about 3 years now, but the filter wasn't fully cycled when I moved them to their new tank, as I used to have them in a 10L bowl (yes, I was one of those who thought goldfish can just live in bowls, and I do regret not doing any research beforehand) and I just thought it will be way better for them to just move them to a bigger one straight away, rather than keep them in the tiny one till the filter gets cycled... I've had them in the new tank since around the end of May this year. The heater is set to around 23 degrees celcius. It came with the tank and I thought it would be handy since my flat can get very, very cold, so I'm using it more to make sure the water doesn't get too cold, or that the temperature doesn't fluctuate too much. I will check for ammonia etc. some time during the weekend and see what comes up!


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Whether or not the colour will return will be dependent on the cause. If it's just natural colour fade i'm afraid it wont.

It might be worth checking the actual temp of the water with a themometer to ensure the figure on the thermostat is actually acurate and the temp is not higher than 23.

There are different views on temps for goldfish but these higher temps will reduce the amount of available oxygen which might be relevent if the fish has already been damaged from it's original exposure to ammonia and is in a small tank.

If all the water perimeters are normal it may just be a case of wait and see whether the fish develops any other symptoms.

They will also need a bigger tank.

It is such a shame people selling goldfish still advise keeping them in bowls and small tanks - i made the same mistake as you years ago. Well done for trying to do your best for them now.


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

It`s normal for goldfish to lose/change colour. Providing he is eating and behaving normally, it is of no welfare concern.  Looking at that picture, they are just fine.


----------

